# Sept/Oct 2005 2WW ~ Part One



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

[size=10pt]New home and new list........take care everyone and loads of luck 

KatB 1 Sep IVF 
juliebulie 1 Sep FET 
Noo 1 Sep ICSI 
kerry f 1 Sep IUI 
mancgal_664 2 Sep IVF 
me!!! 2 Sep FET 
Blu 3 Sep ICSI 
Lilac123 3 Sep IVF  
mummywanabe 3 Sep ICSI 
Little M 4 Sep ICSI 
bunless 4 Sep ICSI 
sunrise 5 Sep FET 
Mairi 6 Sep ICSI 
Tigger2 6 Sep IVF 
Dawnguzz 6 Sep IVF
yanni 7 Sep ICSI 
NATALIEB 7 Sep IUI 
Eva04 7 Sep IUI 
CLARETTC 8 Sep IVF 
MoOjUiCe 8 Sep ICSI 
viviennef 9 Sep IUI 
ALEX4702 9 Sep IVF 
Zebra OI 
CICLEY 10 Sep IVF 
NutNut 10 Sep IVF 
Pink_Angel 11 Sep 
CERA29 12 Sep IUI 
oneday 12 Sep IUI 
Tracy W 14 Sep FET 
jane12 15 Sep IVF 
NICKY101 16 Sep ICSI 
*JENT16* 16 Sep ICSI 
Nettie 17 Sep Clo 
ruby k 18 Sep ICSI 
chezza 19 Sep IVF 
nazy30 19 Sep IVF 
HollyB 19 Sep IVF 
warbabe 19 Sep IUI 
Angie7 19 Sep ICSI 
b3ndy 19 Sep Clo 
Ms Minerva 19 Sep IVF 
Ems H 20 Sep IVF 
Katie J 20 Sep IVF
Cheery 21 Sep IVF 
sward 21 Sep ICSI  
meggie moo 22 Sep FET 
WKelly 22 Sep ICSI 
Becca1 22 Sep Clo 
jenbob32 22 Sep ICSI 
katyB ICSI
doodles4 22 Sep
Scotslass 23 Sep ICSI
Gill27 23 Sep IVF 
bexx 23 Sep ICSI
allison kate 23 Sep IVF 
lyndseylou 23 Sep IVF 
TraceyJayne 23 Sep IVF
Sally W  23 Sep IVF
RachNotts 24 Sep IVF 
sallywags 24 Sep ICSI
struthie 26 Sep IUI
emsy25 26 Sep IUI
bendybird 27 Sep Clo
woodsy IVF
katina 27 Sep ICSI
Ju29 28 Sep FET
millie s 
spud 1 Oct
sacha 3 Oct FET

Much love, luck and babydust,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone.......welcome to Scotlass and Cheery (fab name ) Hope you are both feeling ok after ET........masses of luck to you.

Tracy ~ too early hun    Not long to go though......good luck 

Hope everyones ok today.......less said about mine the better but it had something to do with my DH sending a half-naked picture of me to a customer!!! (By accident of course )

Hmmmmmm........take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi, wondered if i could be added. Due to test on 12th September. Having IUI- this 2ww seems to be lasting forever, trying not to test early!!!  But finding it hard.
Good luck to everyone .. oneday.xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Oneday....welcome 

Hope you can last out til Monday.......good luck to you 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi there,

Can I join you. I'm testing on Mon 19th. My clinic do blood tests so I am testing reasonably early - Day 13 if you count the day of ET as day 1.

Holly


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hello ladies,

can i be added to the list, im testing on the 27th?!

Bendybirdx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone.....very quiet on here at the mo 

Welcome Bendy and Holly.......hope you are both doing ok. Much luck to you  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi
Think its all over for me today 
Started with brown blood, now getting red!!!(sorry if tmi)
Feel gutted, as i was trying to be so positive.

Good luck to everyone else 
xx oneday xx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Oneday - Sorry to hear about your news today   I have heard of many people who do bleed but go on and get a positive, so good luck for tomorrow  - you never know  

Hi Holly - We test on the same day, although I know I won't be able to wait that long to test (it will be 16 days from et)  

Hi Bendy - Hope you are doing ok today - thanks for your reply to my -early testing question, I have ordered some tests online as well now !!  

Loads of luck to all of you on this 2ww and hope it isn't driving you as   as it is me.

Love and hugs Cheryl x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

Thank you so much for adding me to the 2ww, loads and loads of luck to everyone and we all get a  

Kelly xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Lizzy, 

Sorry forgot to mention, had ICSI, not IVF, sorry i know that sounds picky and ungrateful!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi girls
Can you add me to the list I'm testing on the 17th.  I've been on my first cycle of clomid this month while waiting for results regarding egg donation.

Its really strange we've been trying for 8 years now and thats 96 2ww I should be an expert I don't usually analysis any twinges etc but with this one been my first clomid cycle I can't help myself.

It's hard to try and stay positive as I don't want to get my hopes up too much so I'm just taking each day as it comes - its all for a good cause 

Take care girls and good luck to you all

Nettie
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Nettie ~ welcome  Really hope this is the one for you.....good luck,

Sorry Kelly.....not picky at all, thanks for letting me know......i've changed it for you  Hope you're doing ok today,

Oneday ~ how are you doing today.....hope the bleeding has stopped hun. Have you tested today? 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi LizzyB 

Have tested and its a BFN!! AF in full swing am going to the hospital for a baseline scan 2moro to start again.
Hope everyone else has more luck!! 

..oneday.xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah i'm sorry about that Oneday 

Loads of luck for you next cycle hun.....hope i can put a BFP up for you then,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for adding me to the list Lizzy   

Good luck to everyone testing, lets hope the   stays away from us all   

Bendybird!!!!

OMG i have 26 bubbles!!!!


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi ya everyone,
I had my ET today day 3. Now its the 2w count down for me too. (IVF)

Good luck to us all.  

Tracey x


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Oneday - sorry to hear your news   best of luck for your next go hun   

Hi Kelly and Nettie -   to you both.

Feel a bit poo today - really tired and achy - hope tomorrow is better 

Best of luck to all the 2ww girls -   to us all 

Love Cheryl x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to wish everyone testing soon  

loads of  and  to all

suzie xx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well what a day I am having, after calling the clinic this morning as I was experiencing chest pain and extra stomach bloating they called me in for a scan.  This showed I have OHSS !  - I now have to measure fluids in and out and take asprin + eat protein like chicken and fish and call through these levels each morning.  

I generally feel like poo so just thought I would post this as I thought that OHSS only happened shortly after e/t not 10 days later!! The only good thing is that the consultant said that as something is stimulating the ovaries it could mean a pregnancy   I am trying not to get too excited about that as I expect there are other reasons, anyway they have taken some blood and will do a hormone level check on it which I will get on Friday, so that might give a clue.

If anyone has any advice re ohss I would appreciate it.  Oh and now I have to use 2 cyclogest a day (yuk) I didn't really like having to use 1 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Love and hugs Cheryl x


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

My clinic called earlier and said I had a BFP, I can't believe it   I wasn't expecting them to call me, I thought they would think it too early.  Obviously it is early days (I am on day 11 of my 2ww) but I am just so excited.

Love and luck to you all Cheryl x


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Congratulations on your   Cheryl      

Take it easy and get over your OHSS then sit back and enjoy your pregnancy.

Rach. x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Congratulations Cheryl on your BFP, bet you are totally shocked   

Put those feet up even more now, relax and enjoy.

Well done, Kelly xx


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Congratulations Cheryl on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well done, now just lay back and take it easy girl.

Luv
Tracey xxx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for all your well wishes, they really do mean a lot, it is weird - I don't know if it is because it is an early test but it doesn't feel real yet  

Hoping for lovely bfp's for you all   

Cheryl x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hi everyone,

Cheryl- congratulations on your    wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!

Good luck to all ladies testing!!!!

Bendybird!xx


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulations on you   Cheryl.

 for me I'm afraid but no A/F yet.

Good luck to all of you yet to test.

Love

Tracy xxx


----------



## Angie7 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Cheryl

First of all Congratiulations    on your   

I am also in the 2ww and like you my official teat date is 19th Sept.  Can I ask how you knew you had OHSS,  what does it feel like.  I am hoping I am just constipated but I just want to double check.

Take care 
Angie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Lizzy - please can I be added to your list.
I had DIUI on Monday so I'm due to test on the 26th September.

Well done to everyone with bfp's,so sorry to those with bfn's,I know how hard it is.
xxx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi all

Angie - In answer to your question re OHSS - I started getting chest pains, kind of a heavy feeling and a shortness of breath, it hurt more when I lay down, also my tummy is mega swollen, that and a complete lack of energy, I also do have constipation, but I think that is from the cyclogest.  for your test   

Tracey - Sorry to hear about your bfn hun   look after yourself now you deserve it...heres hoping its a bfp next time x

Hi Bendybird good luck for the 27th try to keep away from the dreaded pee sticks (very very hard I know)   

Good luck to all of you, I am keeping everything crossed for loads of lovely bfp's


Love and luck Cheryl x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Please can I be added to the list, I had DIUI on monday 12th Sept and im due to test on monday 26th Sept.

Thanks
Emma
x x x x

p.s Good luck to everyone on 2ww and sending lots of positive thoughts


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Cheryl......fab news for you, hope you're starting to believe it now  Take care and be very happy and healthy.....hope the OHSS is better soon too 

Welcome Tracey, Struthie and Emma.....you're all added  Loads of luck to you all,

Angie ~ welcome to the 2ww and to FF too  Wishing you much luck as well....you'll find the list on page one,

Tracey ~ ah i'm sorry to hear that. Big hugs to you hugme^

Take care everyone 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow Emma we have had the same treatment on the same day,lets hope its a bfp for us!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

well I have finally had ET and am testing on the 23rd. Please can you add me to your list.

Looking forward to getting to know those of you that haven't been on Summer babes  

Allison xx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi All  

Allison Kate - just read on the summer babes post about your ohss - I have it at the moment (although obviously not as bad) My stomach feels soooo weird - do you feel pain when you bend down and lie down? I am having to measure fluids in and out - weeing in a jug is so weird   Great news on those 2 fab embies - bet you were relieved to have been able to go ahead with e/t   now for the 2ww 


Do you know what is really weird, I think it is because my test wasn't due till next Monday 19th (although that would have been day 17) I don't feel like I can put a the proper bfp sign up for myself  yet  

Hope you are all doing great 

lotsa love Cheryl x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Chezza

Fantastic news      I think you should shout it from the rooftops.  CONGRATULATIONS

Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly...it's a horrible feeling, eh!  I got to the stage where I couldn't bend, lie, turn, walk or do anything without feeling absolute agony in my tummy...that's when I got DH to take me back to hospital.  I also was completly dizzy and my stomach blew out like a football (still is but i've lost 8cm of it now!!).  I was also having to pee in a bottle and realised again how much DH loved me when he offered to carry it back to the ward after I had been for another scan.   to DH

I think you should just keep drinking loads of water and take it easy.  Time to put your feet up and have a bit of 'me' time and get used to that fact you're going to be a mummy!!!
If you feel it's getting any worse, do not hesitate to go back to the hospital so they can monitor you.

Take care and hope you're feeling better soon
A xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Although I've never had OHSS my best mate did when she had her treatment done.  She ended up in hospital for a week or so so if you feel rough make sure you go back.  She was in the worse 1% of cases so don't worry too much.  Anway, what I really wanted to say was she's now got TWINS - a boy and a girl of 4 and all memories of OHSS have long since faded away...........xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Allison....you have a shockingly huge ammount of bubbles!!  Hope you are feeling ok after ET and masses of luck to you,

Cheryl ~ hope you are feeling ok and not too poorly. Hope you didn't mind me putting your BFP up on the list,

How's everyone doing 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi everyone just wishin everyone good luck on this dreaded 2ww im testing on the 23rd and was wondeering could i be added to the list.Thanks


lyndseylou


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for putting me on the list Lizzie    I had over 5,000 bubbles at one point...some say it was because I blew   to Tony but then the bubble monster got me    Will blow you a few in a sec!!!

Chezza...hope you're feeling a bit better today, keep drinking that water  

Lyndseylou...you, me and bexx testing on the same day!  What time's your appointment?  I've been told to get there between 7 and 8.30 so guess what time I'll turn up....7.01!!  Half dreading it I must say   

Daycj..thanks for your message of hope (and on Summer babes as well) 

Good luck to everyone about to test...hope to see lots of lovely BFP's up there   

Allison xxx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi all

This is weird, I posted on here earlier but it hasn't appeared! maybe I have put it on the wrong thread  

Allison - I hope you are feeling better today   , I am a little better, getting sick to death of water now, I just hope this settles down soon.  

Lizzy - It actually cheered me up yesterday when I saw that you had added my congrats to the list - Thanks Hun  

Daycj - Nice to see you on here,I remember you from the jul/aug board, how's things with you?

Lotsa love and luck Cheryl xxx   

p.s. how do you get all thos bubbles??


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi

Can you add me to the list.  I had FET yesterday (2 Grade One) 1st attempt with frosties. Due to test on 28th September

Was on the list in Feb and it was a BFN so I'm hoping it will be different this time.

Good luck for everyone on 2ww

Love 

Julie

x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Julie and Lyndsey   Loads of luck to you both.

Cheryl ~ fab....it's great to put BFP's up  Are you doing ok today?

Allison ~  thanks hun......will blow you a few for luck 

Much love to alll, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Angie7 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi All

Well I went for a scan yesterday which confirmed that I have mild to moderate OHSS.  They did a pregnancy test as this can trigger so far into the 2ww, and the result is POSITIVE    .  I cat believe it.  I don't think it has sunk in properly yet.

to everyone else in the 2ww lets hope we get a lot more positives.

Angie xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

FANTASTIC NEWS ANGIE      CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  It's great to see those positives appearing on the board, it gives us all hope.

Lizzy...some more coming your way  

A xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant news Angie      relax and enjoy the next 9 months.

Well, i am due to test next Thursday, 22 but for the last couple of days i have been getting AF pains, lower backache, and my boobs are sooooooooo sore, which i normally get when due on but the pain is a lot worse.  I am taking Crinone pess of an evening, side effects pretty mild and am due on Monday which i am so scared of AF arriving before i test.  I wish there was something/signs to tell me i am pg, really don't want to test now incase its too early and I'm scared to see the result!!

What do you think my chances are with AF due Monday, if it doesn't arrive, could i be pg or is there a BIG chance of it arriving??  I am going completely mad!

xx


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi WKelly

Just thought I would reply and say the pains can be the same for AF and PG so do not give up.

I tested positive yesterday and had, had a few AF pains but as you say much worse so you never know.

Try to hold off testing.

Take care

Jane12


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi

Jane12 and Angie

CONGRATULATIONS to you both      

Wishing you both healthy, happy pregnancies.

Rach. x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, Fantastic...two positives in one day         CONGRATULAIONS

Enjoy your next eight months
Allison xxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Contgratulations Jane 12, all the best for you and dh    

will definitely hold out trying till next week.

Take care xx


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

wow jane12 and anigie i cant tell you how chuffed i am for you both fantastic news.It brightens my day up when i hear of ; Go and celebrate and put your feet up now and love every minute of it congratulations    D


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Firstly Jane and Angie -   to you both on your   I know what you mean about not sinking in, I still feel like that!  It is always great to read of positive results.  Take care of yourselves..       

I am still feeling mega bloated today, went for another scan today and they just said to carry on with the fluid monitoring and eating protein, taking asprin etc.  My 'bump' gets worse as the day wears on! I really do look about 5 months pg or so, I was in the CARE reception today and people were looking a me as if to say - oh she is pg, which I actuall am but only about 4 weeks  

Think they might be asking me some questions at work next week!!!

Hope everyone is well today, good luck to all of you girls, I hope to keep seeing all these BFP's.

Allison - Hope you are feeling better with the ohss today..

Love and hugs Cheryl xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jane and Angie ~ fantastic news, congratulations to you both  I've very happily put your BFP's up 

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## nazy30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well done girls on your BFP'S, I hope I get the same result on Monday, fingers crossed.
Denise x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Chazza....I was thinking about you and hoped you would be feeling better by now but it seems as though you are having a rough time still.  I have read somewhere that the bloating can take anywhere between three and ten weeks to clear.  Uncomfortable I know but I suppose it's a small price to pay for a !!  Only hope mine is the same result!!  DH is being very kind and has got used to having a little beach ball next to him in bed.  I keep telling him that this is NOTHING compared to what might be in eight months time!!!  Anyway I hope you're feeling better very soon  

denise...best of luck on Monday and fingers crossed for another   on the board.  I read your other post and as far as I know headaches and sickness can be a good sign and the fact hat it is in the evening is not a problem'as morning sickness can strike at any time of the day!!!    

I can't sleep tonight.  Have been feeling slight cramps all evening and woke at about 4am with them even worse.  Trying not to analyse things but I don't normally get cramps before AF (make up for it thou when AF arrives!!).  GOD THIS BLOODY WAITING IS DRIVING ME INSANE


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Well its a negative for me this month, so its back on the monster pills (clomid) until I get the results of my tests regarding egg share.

Congratulations to those who got positives and so sorry to those who got negatives.

hugs to you all.

Nettie
xx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Nettie   hope you get good news about the egg share  

Love and hugs Cheryl x


----------



## nazy30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Allison
The best of luck to you, I know its hard to relax and get a good sleep, I look as though I have two black eyes! Time to get the eye cream out again!!
Denise x


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well.

I have got mild OHSS. Felt bloated and breathless yesterday. Pain in my abdomen and bloating is worse today so I called my clinic. They have told me to drink loads of water and rest. Hope it's a positive sign but don't want to get too excited.

Rach. x


----------



## nazy30 (Jan 25, 2005)

I also had mild OHSS, I started drinking over 3 litres of water a day, drink, pee and rest is about all you can do! I am going for my blood test tomorrow, probably won't sleep tonight, Good Luck for your test!
Denise x


----------



## CTJ (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

Please can you add me to your list.  I have had 2 embies FET Friday just gone.

Test date is 3rd October, seems like ages away.

Good luck to all us 2ww girls, and lots of BFP's


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sacha ~ welcome......hope chatting on here will make the time fly. Good luck 

Nettie ~ really sorry hun......hope you get news about your egg share soon. Take care 

Good luck everyone testing tomorrow....there's a few i think  

Allison ~ hope you get some sleep 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## spud (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi,

Can I be added to the 2ww list I am testing on the 1st October.  

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

HI!  Didn't realise there was this thread on 2ww!  I usually post on august/Sept cycle buddies, but had 2 embies transferred on 10 Sept, so am testing next Saturday.  Could you add me to the wait, please!  It's driving me mad!  Totally overanalysing all symptoms!

It's nice to see that there's been a few BFP's lately - hope I will be able to add to the list at the weekend!!

Love n hugs

Sallywags


----------



## Angie7 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good Luck to Rach & Denise.  OHSS at this stage of your 2ww can be a very good sign, I have it and got a   on Thursday.  So fingers crossed for you both

Good luck to everyone else testing today I hope we get a lot more positives to add to the list.

Love
Angie


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi all

I just wanted to say   to all the girls testing today, lots of BFP's please.........

love Cheryl xx


----------



## TraceyJayne (Mar 6, 2005)

Hiya everyone

LizzyB - could you add me onto the list, I am testing on Friday 23rd September, and getting very very anxious now!

Good luck to everyone on 2WW, with your tests.

TraceyJayne
xx


----------



## Ems H (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all
Just to let you know that it is a BFN for me I am afraid. Don't test until Tuesday but AF is here with full force. Devastated. Good luck to the rest of you!
Emma xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

hi everyone...

Just a quick one today as a) I'm going completely mad and b)  I'm back at work and trying to catch up.

Hope everyone's ok and not getting too stressed out (although I'm a fine one to talk...still not sleeping!!)

Rach and Denise...I'm rather hoping my OHSS would come back as that seems to be a sure sign of a BFP!!!

TraceyJayne, I'm testing on the 23rd as well...trying to stay positive but failing miserably at the moment.  There seems to be loads of us testing that day so let's keep our fingers crossed for lots of BFP's!!!!

Emma...so sorry to hear your news     Lots of love to you and DH at this time

Sending you all lots of fairy wishes    
Allison xxx


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Emma  - I'm so sorry you got BFN   

Sallywags - Your official test date is the same as mine but will you be testing early?  

Denise and everyone else testing today - wishing you      

My OHSS symptoms aren't as bad today - still bloated like a balloon, still the odd shooting pain in my stomach and tender ovaries but feeling a bit better. I'm really trying hard not to get carried away thinking it's a positive sign. I will find out in a few more days!!



Rach. x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Rach - don't plan on testing early - think I am superstitious enough not to want to tempt fate!  Last time I knew about 3 days before test date, as I got AF so was pretty convinced, but tested anyway!  I suppose I think the same thing will happen this time!  If it doesn't and then get a BFN I will be even more gutted!  

Seem to have been loads of BFP's (sorry to those who have BFN - it's horrid, I know.) - so on the positive side it seems like now is a really good time, but the 'sensible' head takes over and says 'well, if loads of people have BFP's, odds are yours will be a BFN'!  

Trying not to think about (who am I kidding?!)

Are you testing early?

Sallywags


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Sallywags

I'm really tempted to test early. I had my ET on 8th Sept and my official test date is 16 days later. Lots of people who had ET after me have official test dates before me (does that make sense!) so I might test on Thursday (Day 14).

I often feel like you - looking at the statistics of it all. Got to stop it as there is no reason why it cannot be you!!! 

Hope you get a BFP.

Rach. x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Emma ~ really sorry to hear your news.....wish i could say something to make it better but will send loads of hugs 

Welcome Spud, Sallywags and Tracey ~ good to have you here, sending you all positive vibes 

Hope everyones ok 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## nazy30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Had my blood test today..........OMG... BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Denise x


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Denise - Many CONGRATULATIONS on your lovely   bet you ar on  

         

Love Cheryl


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi everyone

Can't write much for crying, started watery brown bleed - and I know what that means.

But why did it wait until the end of day 13?  Normally it happens on day 10-12.  REally messed with my head this time - looks like its another BFP.

Can't do any more.

Good luck to the rest of you
Gill x


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Denise 

 on your         

Rach. x


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Gill

Just wanted to send you a big  

Rach. x


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Gill,
Im so sorry, I know how you feel mate, Ive been there many times before, this is our 6th attempt.

Keep your chin up mate!!!!

Luv
Tracey xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Gill
I am so so sorry Gill..... 
You know where i am if you want to chat...
lots of love astridxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi all just to confirm that i have a BFN, due to test Thursday but started bleeding heavy Sunday night/Monday morning and its just got heavier ever since.  

Good luck to every one testing soon, well done to those with a BFP and for those with with a BFN, my heart totally goes out to you all.

Kelly xx


----------



## doodles4 (Jun 13, 2005)

I am testing on Thurs 22 Sept and am becoming increasingly tense, every little niggle and my mind goes into overdrive!  It's been a great help this week reading everyone's messages and to know so many of you are going through the same things.  

Good luck to everyone on Thursday and everyother day too.

XX


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Good Luck Doodles...just two more sleeps for you until you know.  I have three...if I can fall asleep, that is!!!
Loads of love and luck
Allison xxx

Kelly and Gill...my heart goes out to you


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Good luck Doodles & Allison....I also have 3 nights  ...I didnt know i could get this nervous.  Ive spent the last 3 years waitng (and getting)my af each month, and assumed this would feel similar but it is crazy....
Have you any af feelings/tiredness/bloatedness etc...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kelly ~ i've posted on the other thread but 

Gill ~ i'm sorry hun but i'm still hoping for you and keeping everything crossed....much luck to you 

Doodles ~ welcome, hope the wait isn't too bad for you....good luck 

Denise ~ fab news, just fantastic......take good care of yourself and be very happy and healthy 

Good luck everyone  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Sally....haven't really got any symptoms at all.  Have some AF pains but nothing else.  Bloating form OHSS has practically gone and I can do my trousers up again!!!!!  


OH GOD, you have to try and laugh or you'll go totally    

    to us all
Allison xxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Lizzy B

Thank you for your kind words of support.

Unfortunately, had a BFN confirmed this morning from clinic.

What can I say, there are no words to describe it ......

HUGS to everyone in the same boat and congrats to those who've finally made their dream come true.

Gill x  (Test date was today,  IVF)


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So sad for you Gill, i've got no good words....

Much, much love and many hugs,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## TraceyJayne (Mar 6, 2005)

Hiya Gill

Really really sorry, sending you a BIG hug.

Tracey
xxx


----------



## sward (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi all -

New to this thread - 1st time ICSI

Currently on 2ww day 13 of 14 - did a hpt this morning and was +ive - can this change to a -ive

Reading through some - have changed to +, but cant see any + changing to -?

Thanks


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Sward - Congratulations! A positive is a positive. It won't change to a negative!!!!

I was a little bit naughty and did a test this morning on Day 13   and I got a  . I can't believe it!! I have wanted to type those words on here for so long and now I can. I got a BFP!!!!! I'm excited, happy, scared and worried all at the same time.

So sorry to those who got a BFN  

Sending   to those due to test.

Rach. x


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

OMG!!
Is it just me whos too scared to test today? (day 13).
It seems that those of you who have, have got a  !
Anyway I am definately doing my test in the morning-really cant wait much longer! I've had no signs either way, just af pains throughout. I'm now scared that my af is delayed due to stress and that it will turn out to be -tive. My heart is in my mouth and I feel sick! HELP!!!!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

BFN just confirmed by doctor but I already knew in my heart.   
Allison


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

AK....I am just lost for words....I am sad for you...

Just to let you know you are in my thoughts...










Natsxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Allison....i'm so sad to read your news, so unfair. Take good care of yourself hun and big big hugs 

Jen ~ any news today? Hope you are ok 

Sward ~ welcome and congratulations hun.......what fab news for you 

Rach ~ enjoy  congratulations to you too!!

Look after yourselves today everyone,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi all!
after a very stressfull morning and a   test, i wasn't convinced, so iv'e done 2 more since, and guess what-   !!!!
still hasn't sunk in, but wanted to share my good news.
speak to you all soon!
jen xxxx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Allison - My heart goes out to you, I was so sorry to see your result, you are truly a lovely person who has been a great support to me and others.

I hope that all your dreams will come true, they may just take a little longer.

All the best hun  

Cheryl x


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Jen

Many congrats on your   bet you are on  , all the best for the next 8 months.

Cheryl x


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi alison
just wanted to say sorry about you're news. iv'e been so wrapped up in my own thoughts i didn't even notice yours.
i hope you're dreams will come true one day.
jen xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37612.0

Lizzy xxx


----------

